# Headlight alignment and do they move?



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

I've not had our A3 that long, so oddly enough I haven't driven it at night in the country much. However I just noticed that low beams don't light up the road all that much in front. I'll be taking it to the dealer to check it, but I'm curious as to what others have seen with coverage.

And on a related note, I was starting the car at a gas station and I noticed that when I started the car, the headlights moved up after a second, from a lower aim. At least that's what it appeared to be. I didn't think the standard lights moved at all. Anyone else see this?


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

RedwinGV said:


> I've not had our A3 that long, so oddly enough I haven't driven it at night in the country much. However I just noticed that low beams don't light up the road all that much in front. I'll be taking it to the dealer to check it, but I'm curious as to what others have seen with coverage.
> 
> And on a related note, I was starting the car at a gas station and I noticed that when I started the car, the headlights moved up after a second, from a lower aim. At least that's what it appeared to be. I didn't think the standard lights moved at all. Anyone else see this?


Yup, mine does that too - though in urban traffic I didn't mind the angle. From what the manual said about this, it seemed like a feature (not a bug). Unsure if the angle can be altered/customized (VAG-COM)?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all HID projectors have to have leveling motors in the us. The dip/raise at start is the diagnostic making sure the motors and position sensors work.

If they also dance side-to-side at start, they should also angle during cornering over (20?)mph. An Audi sales guy told me all the HIDs on 2015 models are 'adaptive' like that, but with no mention of it on the spec sheet, I wonder.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

I'll check the manual again. Thanks for the comments. I'm pretty sure mine... or all.. are not adaptive since the don't move left or right. I had that on my Infiniti, so I think I'm right.
But the comment about about self leveling may be spot on. That would make sense. But my 2010 Infiniti never did that, at least that I noticed. Still, that does make some sense.

I just called service and he can't see me until October.  I'll update then.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Do you have the Xenon or LED lights?


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Do you have the Xenon or LED lights?


Xenon. I just checked in the garage and the aim does indeed go down and up when the care is started. I put some pressure on the dealer so I'll see em Thursday.

That being said, I wonder how others see the low beam coverage. I've had these type of headlights in my other vehicles and there is a bright line cut off for illumination, but for me, it's much to short. I'm hoping I'm not a fool and indeed maybe the leveling system is setting them too low. There is the issue with blinding other drivers, but IMO, the only thing blinded may be that raccoon running just in front of me.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

RedwinGV said:


> Xenon. I just checked in the garage and the aim does indeed go down and up when the care is started. I put some pressure on the dealer so I'll see em Thursday.
> 
> That being said, I wonder how others see the low beam coverage. I've had these type of headlights in my other vehicles and there is a bright line cut off for illumination, but for me, it's much to short. I'm hoping I'm not a fool and indeed maybe the leveling system is setting them too low. There is the issue with blinding other drivers, but IMO, the only thing blinded may be that raccoon running just in front of me.


FWIW, I had the same complaint about the xenon HIDs in my GLI. Just seemed too short a cutoff for non-city roads (but high beams WILL blind everyone.. I wanted something in between), but dealer said 'same as a newer GLI on lot: its correct'.


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

araemo said:


> FWIW, I had the same complaint about the xenon HIDs in my GLI. Just seemed too short a cutoff for non-city roads (but high beams WILL blind everyone.. I wanted something in between), but dealer said 'same as a newer GLI on lot: its correct'.


Can this be fixed with VAG-COM?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

'fraid not. The cutoff line is set by the shutters in the beam unit. The aim can be adjusted mechanically up/down.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Lower*

Yes, it's low, definitely lower then the Xenon's on my last two BMWs, and low enough to be tempted to hit my hi-beams. That said, the roads are filled with cars blinding traffic, coming and going.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> 'fraid not. The cutoff line is set by the shutters in the beam unit. The aim can be adjusted mechanically up/down.


Yeah, but I believe you have to set the xenon range module to maintenance mode (AKA, with VCDS) or something in order to adjust it? (Basically, so it learns the new 'level' and doesn't just correct for it..)

I'm sure I've seen howtos, but I haven't done anything on mine.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes the headlights are awful and dangerous with no street lights. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

You don't even have the LEDs lol... I want to aim mine up a bit so bad. I have vag com but I'm not sure where the adjustment is.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_TT_(8J)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Xenon_Plus)

So, that was from the mk2 tt.. but it's going to be something similar probably. I don't see any MQB info on their wiki yet.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

misaka said:


> You don't even have the LEDs lol...


I say the Xenon Plus HID lights are more luxury than the LED lights and they are standard, where they cost extra in Europe and other territories, where Halogen lights are standard. 

Plus I red that LED burns out faster. 
Only problem HID are known to have is that they don't heat up too much, so in the winter time driving in a snow storm at night, the lights will collect snow.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

Xenons in this country do have to be self-levelling. They go up and down on my 2005 Audi A4 as well when the lights are turned on. As those of you who drive in Europe know, cars there often have a leveling dial on the dash; the idea is, with a lot of passengers the rear of the car will go down, raising the height of the headlight beam. The dial is to lower the headlights when one has a full load to where they would be if the car had no passengers. That's not allowed in the US.

Also, Consumer Reports, in its test of the A3, noted that the car's low beams are plenty bright, but don't have a long enough throw. They listed that as one of the car's shortcomings.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

WLV said:


> Also, Consumer Reports, in its test of the A3, noted that the car's low beams are plenty bright, but don't have a long enough throw. They listed that as one of the car's shortcomings.


While I don't find them hampering me, I do agree the throw is shorter (at least compared to my last car). Yet, they seem to illuminate much wider than what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Bruticus said:


> While I don't find them hampering me, I do agree the throw is shorter (at least compared to my last car). Yet, they seem to illuminate much wider than what I'm used to seeing.


Well, I'm off to the dealer tomorrow a.m. After the comments above, I suspect they'll tell me that it is on per spec. I know the wife won't be happy about it. The throw really is short. I look down the road more than just a few yards in front. I wonder why Audi set these up so short? Not good driving habits to look and see only a few feet in front. And this isn't the only car with xenons so it shouldn't be a blinding other driver issue. Maybe I can somehow convince the dealer to tweak them just a bit high for me. Here's hoping.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck. Audi is supposed to be better service.. So, you might have better luck.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

araemo said:


> Good luck. Audi is supposed to be better service.. So, you might have better luck.


Well, they did adjust them up. Said they were a bit low. I likely won't be able to tell until the weekend. I'm thinking I'll see some improvement but will it be enough? Staying hopeful though.

Update: Had it out last night and the lights were indeed MUCH better. I might like it a touch higher, but they are more than acceptable now.:thumbup:


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

RedwinGV said:


> Well, they did adjust them up. Said they were a bit low. I likely won't be able to tell until the weekend. I'm thinking I'll see some improvement but will it be enough? Staying hopeful though.
> 
> Update: Had it out last night and the lights were indeed MUCH better. I might like it a touch higher, but they are more than acceptable now.:thumbup:


I need to talk to my dealer about this too. Side-by-side comparison with my 2009 A4 shows that my A4 shines further without any detectable reduction in brightness in the illuminated area.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Plus I red that LED burns out faster.


Eh? Where did you read that? LEDs are supposed to last damn near forever.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Eh? Where did you read that? LEDs are supposed to last damn near forever.


I mis-paraphased what I initially read about this. It's not the LEDs itself that burnout its the connector wiring that connects them. 

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/battle-of-the-headlights-halogen-vs-xenon-vs-led-26530.html


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I mis-paraphased what I initially read about this. It's not the LEDs itself that burnout its the connector wiring that connects them.
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/battle-of-the-headlights-halogen-vs-xenon-vs-led-26530.html


LEDs, especially high output ones, generate more heat than you'd think. And that heat DOES decrease lifetime. That's why large heatsinks are built into the light assemblies. Only time will tell if they have the heat management sufficient to make them last, but indications from looking at the assemblies, and the lifetime dimming compensation the DRL LEDs have, I think they did it 'right'. (Basically, as LEDs get more 'worn', they need more power to give the same light output. The control module has this adjustment automatically built in for the DRLs, so I'd assume the same is true for the headlights.)


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Guys you can manually adjust the headlights by twisting the white screw on the headlight housing. Pretty easy to do, I just did mine (I've lowered my car) and works like a charm.. I have the HIDs by the way.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Optimus812 said:


> Guys you can manually adjust the headlights by twisting the white screw on the headlight housing. Pretty easy to do, I just did mine (I've lowered my car) and works like a charm.. I have the HIDs by the way.


Which screw? I only found one white knob (on each headlight) that would accept either an allen wrench or a Philips screwdriver, but I understand that there should be two per headlight, one for adjusting up/down, the other for adjusting left/right.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> Guys you can manually adjust the headlights by twisting the white screw on the headlight housing. Pretty easy to do, I just did mine (I've lowered my car) and works like a charm.. I have the HIDs by the way.


Can you be a bit more specific? What type of head on the screw and location?
TIA


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes, would appreciate maybe a pic of the screw/knob being referred to!


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

soliton said:


> Yes, would appreciate maybe a pic of the screw/knob being referred to!


Sure, I even drew a circle around it  Point against a wall, turn the lights on and twist this screw with a small philips. You will see the light beam move up or down depending on the direction you are twisting the screw.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> Sure, I even drew a circle around it  Point against a wall, turn the lights on and twist this screw with a small philips. You will see the light beam move up or down depending on the direction you are twisting the screw.


Thanks, I thought that was the one. There are others that are accessible through a hole in the fender panel. I wonder what that adjusts since it looks similar.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

RedwinGV said:


> Thanks, I thought that was the one. There are others that are accessible through a hole in the fender panel. I wonder what that adjusts since it looks similar.


I don't see others but I understand that there should be another screw that adjusts left/right. There are some bolts which are accessible through the fender holes but those just affix the headlights to the car and are not adjustable.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

RedWingv, did you notice and improvement after the dealer adjusted the lights? Did you get the longer throw while maintaining good illumination?


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Chimera said:


> RedWingv, did you notice and improvement after the dealer adjusted the lights? Did you get the longer throw while maintaining good illumination?


Yes. They may be in the most perfect spot. I'm thinking of bumping em up just a bit, but when I was driving Saturday night, they were pretty good.


----------

